# Canadian supplies?????



## Anonymous (Nov 5, 2008)

So as a computer repair tech I have access to a good quantity of CPUs and boards and all that jazz. What I am looking for is a reputible supplier in Canada (or one that ships stuff like HNO3 here). Of course I will be needing some lab equipment as well, any ideas on good places to order stuff like graduated cylinders and beakers and safety supplies in Canada..... Please.


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been recovering gold from electronic scrap without lab equiptment,
using glass canning jars, I have a small supply of lab eqiptment but dont use it in my refining processes, and I use storebought chemicals and fertilizers to make up most all of my chemical needs,
if you spend too much money on getting your gold from ekectronic scrap you may find yourself spending more money oh it than its worth, there are alot of workarounds and ways to make chemicals needed and most supplys can be picked up at second hand stores or yard sales, ect,and much of your tools can be built.
unless you are just wanting to do it with lab equipt and buy nitric acid instead of making it. other wise read through forum youll find alot of work arounds


----------

